# Russian Arctic Base



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2019)

The base seems to be under roof. I am sure its a highly sought after posting. ;D

https://www.adn.com/nation-world/2019/04/04/russia-stakes-its-hold-on-the-arctic-with-a-new-military-base/


----------



## FJAG (8 Dec 2019)

> Top Kremlin military commander warns war could break out with the West over the Arctic and tells NATO to 'keep out' of Russia's 'polar backyard'
> 
> By WILL STEWART IN MOSCOW FOR MAILONLINE
> PUBLISHED: 05:47 EST, 8 December 2019 | UPDATED: 10:49 EST, 8 December 2019
> ...



See article here:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7768877/Kremlin-commander-warns-war-break-Arctic-tells-NATO-region.html

 :cheers:


----------

